# change link pkg_add



## douglasfim (Apr 22, 2010)

How do I change the link "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release" to "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/" of a permanently when using pkg_add

thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2010)

Set PACKAGESITE and add it to ~/.cshrc, ~/.bashrc or whatever shell you are using.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 22, 2010)

See ENVIRONMENT in pkg_add(1)


----------



## douglasfim (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll have to set the variable in the boot? if I put in ~/bashrc he stayed only for a specific user right?

http://myfreebsd.homeunix.net/hints_n_kinks/pkgsite.html

the best way would be to set the variable in /etc/profile ?

export PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/All


----------



## phoenix (Apr 22, 2010)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> How do I change the link "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release" to "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/" of a permanently when using pkg_add
> 
> thanks!



Don't do that.    You'll be downloading and installing packages built on FreeBSD 9-CURRENT, which won't work on a FreeBSD 8.x system.

Instead, use *ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/*


----------

